
A Gentle Introduction to Verifiable Delay Functions - adlrocha
https://adlrocha.substack.com/p/adlrocha-a-gentle-introduction-to
======
aey
We actually build a whole public blockchain around VDFs. Although we are using
it as a clock in the network before consensus to do the same kind of
optimization tricks that cellular networks do like Time Division Multiple
Access. Check it out, [https://solanabeach.io](https://solanabeach.io), a
global permissionless cluster synchronized in 400ms :)

